# Gear Shaft for TA versus non TA



## tkingmo (Oct 12, 2012)

I was looking to install a TA on my 10L and have a question. Is the gear shaft for the cross feed different for one with a TA versus one without a TA? I take it they must be. The one for a TA must be bored and keyed to allow movement. If so then I need to buy the correct one as I dont want to modify my non TA one. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 12, 2012)

tkingmo you are correct in your thinking, You will have to get the correct one. When I changed mine 13" to a taper attachment_  had to change all of that._

Paul


----------



## tkingmo (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for your help. Besides ebay where can a guy get SB parts?


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 13, 2012)

Most of mine came from ebay, But there is Ted (sblatheman at aol dot com)

Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 13, 2012)

Another source of parts is Plaza Machinery  He keeps a list of his current stock in a downloadable .pdf on his home page.  I've gotten a few things from him before and currently have a deal pending.  I have had good service to date.

-Ron


----------



## tkingmo (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks. I think I have found one.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 13, 2012)

Not necessarily necessary to have the special crossfeed screw. When I made the TA for my Hercus (read in SB9A), I had the standard screw. Just have to remove it to cut a taper.


----------



## macrnr (Oct 13, 2012)

The taper attachment on my 10K requires that the crossfeed nut be detached from the base. This is a simple matter of removing a screw. On other models a telescopic crossfeed screw is required.


----------



## tkingmo (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I have located the telescopic gear shaft and have one coming.


----------

